
IoT goes nuclear: creating a ZigBee chain reaction - kushti
https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/06/22/iot-goes-nuclear-creating-a-zigbee-chain-reaction/
======
merricksb
The paper was heavily discussed here 7 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12893793](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12893793)
(309, 98 comments)

------
erdemozg
People don't bother to update even their home router's firmware. IoT ecosystem
will be one of the biggest holes in cyber security and a heaven for black-hat
hackers.

~~~
kbart
_" IoT ecosystem will be one of the biggest holes in cyber security and a
heaven for black-hat hackers."_

I think you meant _" is"_ here.

~~~
erdemozg
Haha, I was in dilemma. But since most people are not aware of it, I chose the
future tense. But you are right, it _is_ already.

------
nothis
So I was reading the headline a little more literal and got cold shivers from
imagining that IoT crap spreading to actual nuclear plants.

Still scary as hell.

~~~
adrianN
Don't google IIoT.

------
DavidKarlas
Putting Touchlink in Zigbee was big mistake imo...

It helps(a bit) with user friendliness but throws AES security of Zigbee out
the window...

I hope IKEA removes Touchlink in future:
[https://www1.cs.fau.de/content/zigbee-security-
research](https://www1.cs.fau.de/content/zigbee-security-research) Specially
since IKEA uses power on-off pattern to reset bulbs
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJm9YpPrGzk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJm9YpPrGzk)

------
synctext
tl;dr: OTA firmware update was hacked.

"Correlation Power Analysis (CPA) attack against the CCM encryption mode used
to encrypt and verify firmware updates"

Fascinating work. Working direct .PDF:
[https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/b457/e4b95a70f8d1726ba70885...](https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/b457/e4b95a70f8d1726ba70885ee10c13e43330b.pdf)

------
FrozenVoid
Sounds like we already living in some cyberpunk dystopia. Except for people
who don't buy "smart devices" of course.

~~~
pulse7
It's getting harder every day not-to-buy "smart devices"... Try buying plain
TV (without YouTube and Internet), try buying non-smart phone...

~~~
eriknstr
> Try buying plain TV (without YouTube and Internet)

If you leave the smart-TV without a network connection it'll be mostly like a
plain TV.

> try buying non-smart phone

There are some feature phone Nokia models available, I use one such.

The thing I miss the most about having a smartphone is GPS and a map app. For
everything else except mobile internet, which I can do without, that a
smartphone would give me I have an iPod touch.

~~~
digi_owl
Not sure if it still works, but i swear my old SE featurephone had maps
fetched straight from Google.

------
leeoniya
does anyone know a good Zigbee-capable smoke/co alarm listener that can be
hooked up to send alert emails without relying on third-party servers? i was
looking at openHAB and their Zigbee support is meh it seems :(

------
louithethrid
I should order some simple MOSFATS and other basic components in large
numbers, get a mobile booth - an large sign reading:

Doest thy hardware has't the beshrew? Software demonic exoc'rzisms and beshrew
removal! The doct'r is in.

